# Exotic Rodents



## joshwarren (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where i could get hold of what i would call more exotic rodents, for example duprasi, zebra mice, jirds, lemmings etc

Thanks


----------



## KivanaKritter (Mar 26, 2014)

ZEBRA MICE FOR SALE


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/649062998470646/


----------



## Celisuis (Jul 5, 2011)

JC Exotics in Lincoln currently has a lot of exotic mammals in right now. Zebra Mice and Lemmings included.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001711357492&fref=ts


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

Zebra mice are EXTREMELY fast and not really that easy to handle, you'd be better off with a pair of Degu or rats


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

There are also greater and lesser Jerboas too, as seen here: Exotic Animals for Sale | Buy an Exotic Animal at LND Exotics

Although I have never kept them so know little regarding housing, substrate etc.


----------

